# What size cart and harness?



## horseluver250

What size cart and harness would I need for a 14.2-14.3 hand QH? I know basically nothing about driving, I was offered a cart in trade and was thinking about taking it and having my gelding broke to drive (and of course some lessons for myself!) Where would I need to measure the cart to make sure its an appropriate size? 
Any other driving/cart info you want to give is appreciated too.


----------



## Mingiz

horseluver250 said:


> What size cart and harness would I need for a 14.2-14.3 hand QH? I know basically nothing about driving, I was offered a cart in trade and was thinking about taking it and having my gelding broke to drive (and of course some lessons for myself!) Where would I need to measure the cart to make sure its an appropriate size?
> Any other driving/cart info you want to give is appreciated too.


 
Try this site there is a pdf file that tells you how to measure for your harness.
Carriage Driving Harness available at Driving Essentials, Inc.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

That web site is evil (in the way all websites with too many nice things are)!


----------



## churumbeque

horseluver250 said:


> What size cart and harness would I need for a 14.2-14.3 hand QH? I know basically nothing about driving, I was offered a cart in trade and was thinking about taking it and having my gelding broke to drive (and of course some lessons for myself!) Where would I need to measure the cart to make sure its an appropriate size?
> Any other driving/cart info you want to give is appreciated too.


Width of the shafts are very important along with length and balance. I am assuming it is a 2 wheeel.
The narrowest part needs to be a little wider than the horse and it needs room around the barrel and hips to bend and not have the shafts impede them. Have someone sit in the cart a bit forward as you would when driving and hold the shafts to where they are balanced with the weight not wanting to push down or flip up. Measure this distance from the ground and that is where it should be on your pony. So the tugs need to be at that height. If it is a front entry that is a plus and wooden wheels.


----------



## horseluver250

Thanks so much!


----------



## eliduc

I wouldn't necessarily want wooden wheels on a cart that is to be used on a green horse. It will greatly increase the price of the cart, the wheels costing as much as some sturdy rubber tired training carts. You may decide that driving is not for you. My horse is quarter horse size and the shafts are 78 inches long. Personally I prefer an easy entry (and exit) cart. I am always getting in and out and do not want to have to be a contortionist to do it. The seat should be high enough that you can see over your horse. A training cart can always be sold when you are ready to move up although most people keep them. Of course, if you are having your horse trained that changes everything. Your trainer should be able to help you select the right cart.


----------

